# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 10/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật vé máy bay tuần này khá nhiều thông tin mới, tin vui là các khuyến mãi đến từ Air Asia đến Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, và của Cebu Pacifice đến Manila với 19$ cho thời gian bay vào những ngày 2013. Và tin buồn cho chúng ta là giá vé máy bay trong nước đã bắt đầu tăng từ ngày 15/10. Khó khăn cho các bạn muốn mua vé về quê đón Tết rồi : (. Didau sẽ tiếp tục cập nhật những tin tức mới nhất cho các bạn. Còn bây giờ thì hãy cố gắng lựa chọn thật kỹ chiếc vé cho hành trình của mình đi nhé! Vì có thể càng về cuối năm thì giá vé lại càng tăng do nhu cầu đi lại bằng đường hàng không bắt đầu gia tăng. 


*Nội địa*

*Chương trình khuyến mãi siêu tiết kiệm: “10.000 VND Bay Khắp Việt Nam” của hãng Vietjet Air đến cho tất cả các chuyến bay nội địa.*

Giá vé: 10.000 VND/ 1 lượt (chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và các lệ phí khác).

Thời gian bay: từ 01/11/2012 đến 31/12/2013 hoặc đến khi hết vé (không áp dụng ngày lễ, tết)

Thời gian đặt vé: chỉ bắt đầu từ 21:00 - 23:59, trong các ngày sau đây:

Ngày 10,11 và 12/10/2012.
Ngày 07,08 và 09/11/2012.
Ngày 05,06 và 07/12/2012.

Khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng cho đặt vé trực tiếp tại website của hãng

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10 --> 28/10: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 22/10 --> 28/10: 1.034.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10, 24/10 --> 28/10: 924.000 VND  *  23/10: hết vé_Lượt về_: 22/10, 24/10: hết vé  *  23/10, 25/10 --> 28/10: 924.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10: hết vé  *  23/10 --> 28/10: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 22/10: hết vé  *  23/10 --> 28/10: 913.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10 --> 28/10: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 22/10 --> 28/10: 1.584.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10: 5.104.000 VND  *  23/10: 2.464.000 VND  *  24/10, 27/10: 2.244.000 VND  *  25/10, 26/10, 28/10: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 22/10: 2.981.000 VND  *  23/10: 1.749.000 VND  *  24/10: 2.024.000 VND  *  26/10, 27/10: 2.244.000 VND  *  28/10: 1.584.000 VND  *  25/10: 2.464.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10, 28/10: 1.749.000 VND  *  23/10 --> 27/10: 1.144.000 VND_Lượt về_: 22/10, 26/10: hết vé  *  23/10, 24/10: 2.904.000 VND  *  27/10: 2.464.000 VND  *  28/10: 1.034.000 VND  *  25/10: 2.134.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10: 1.280.000 VND  *  23/10, 24/10, 26/10, 27/10: 1.150.000 VND  *  25/10: 1.000.000 VND  *  28/10: 1.420.000 VND_Lượt về_: 22/10: 1.690.000 VND  *  23/10 --> 28/10: 1.280.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 22/10: 2,420,000 VND  *  23/10: 1,410,000 VND  *  24/10  --> 26/10: 1,260,000 VND  *  27/10, 28/10: 1,140,000 VND_Lượt về_: 22/10: 1,560,000 VND  *  23/10, 25/10: 1,410,000 VND  *  24/10, 28/10: 1,260,000 VND  *  26/10, 27/10: 1,140,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 50$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 150$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 5/10 - 31/10/2012Thời gian bay: 5/10/2012 - 31/03/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 22/10 - 28/10/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## meoluoi89

giup minh dia chi ben cong ty ban voi, minh mun dat ve thi pai lam thu tuc nhu the nao ha ban? dang co chuong trinh khuyen mai minh phai nhanh chan thui




Sapa tours - Cruises HaLong - HaLong cruises

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

thị trường vé máy bay giá rẻ không biết có ổn định hơn vào cuối năm?

----------

